# Anal gland smell



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Occasionally, Leila gets this horrible smell and I'm sure it's from her anal glands. When she was at the vet the other day for vaccines, I had the vet check and she expressed them. She said they did need it some, but not bad. That evening, I smelled it again but figured it was just more oozing out since they had just been messed with. But it still keeps happening almost daily. Is this normal? Does this odor come when they express themselves or does it mean they need to be done by the vet again? I've had lots of dogs during my life but have never smelled this scent before Leila. Whatever she sits or lies on keeps the smell after she gets up when it happens. I don't see any kind of discharge from her bottom or any discoloration there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

A bit like rotten salmon? Yup, that's what it is. Try adding some pumpkin for fiber in the food. It will help empty the glands.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks so much! I will get some first thing in the morning. How much should I give her? This odor has almost a metallic smell to it too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMGosh yes. That happens to me occasionally, Steve will be sitting on my lap and then I'll smell it and it will be a little spot (can't see it but can smell it!) on my jeans or my shirt and I have to go change! PEEWWW! I have to take Steve every couple of months to have his glands expressed at the vet, in fact we just went this morning. He has very solid poops so it's not a matter of his poop being too soft, it's just how he is. I always know it's time because he'll do the butt scoot! It's only $24 so I happily pay the vet to do it rather than do it myself!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

StevieB said:


> OMGosh yes. That happens to me occasionally, Steve will be sitting on my lap and then I'll smell it and it will be a little spot (can't see it but can smell it!) on my jeans or my shirt and I have to go change! PEEWWW! I have to take Steve every couple of months to have his glands expressed at the vet, in fact we just went this morning. He has very solid poops so it's not a matter of his poop being too soft, it's just how he is. I always know it's time because he'll do the butt scoot! *It's only $24 so I happily pay the vet to do it rather than do it myself![/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm with you there! I'll do many things for my dogs, but that's not one of them!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

StevieB said:


> OMGosh yes. That happens to me occasionally, Steve will be sitting on my lap and then I'll smell it and it will be a little spot (can't see it but can smell it!) on my jeans or my shirt and I have to go change! PEEWWW! I have to take Steve every couple of months to have his glands expressed at the vet, in fact we just went this morning. He has very solid poops so it's not a matter of his poop being too soft, it's just how he is. I always know it's time because he'll do the butt scoot! It's only $24 so I happily pay the vet to do it rather than do it myself!


Yes! That's what happens here when it's happening and she sits on one of us and then gets down. I wonder if it's a special way of marking their territory, hahaha! Yeah, it was just a little over $20 here too and I don't mind paying it but it didn't help. Her stool is formed normal and she poops two or three times a day. You'd think she would express herself when she potties. I did get some pumpkin today, but she didn't like it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Leila'sMommy said:


> Yes! That's what happens here when it's happening and she sits on one of us and then gets down. I wonder if it's a special way of marking their territory, hahaha! Yeah, it was just a little over $20 here too and I don't mind paying it but it didn't help. Her stool is formed normal and she poops two or three times a day. You'd think she would express herself when she potties. I did get some pumpkin today, but she didn't like it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There are some dogs whose glands won't empty, even with good poops, and will always need them expressed manually. When I adopted Steve his glands VERY full and on the verge of being infected, so it was good I took him in when I did. At that time they told me he'd probably just be one of those dogs who needs it done on a regular basis and he is. It's about every 8 weeks like clockwork, he'll do the butt scoot and I'm like, ups time to go to the vet! I think the glands leaking on you isn't a territorial thing, it just happens. Anyway, I would just take her in to the vet and see if they're full.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Maybe you need to take her back in and explain what is going on... they may not have fully emptied them.....

Wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I haven't seen Leila do the butt scoot. She does occasionally spin in circles chasing her tail. Do you think she's doing it because of her glands? When the vet expressed them the other day, she said they had some in there but weren't bad. Now I'm wondering if she really did it very well. Maybe I should take her back and try to see the other vet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

